# Kansas



## deerbandit (Dec 3, 2016)

I have the opportunity to hunt Kansas the first full week of November this coming year. I've never been there so my question to you all what can I expect that week in Kansas?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2016)

This is December. Lived in Kansas for 3 years what do you want to know


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 3, 2016)

You can expect the unexpected when it comes to weather. We usually hunt the first or second full weeknand have experienced everything from single digits to temps in the 80s. First week can be really good especially with some cold weather.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 3, 2016)

What can I expect as far as deer activity? Will they be in pre rut or rut at this time? What is the wind typically like that time of year?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2016)

Not sure on the rut time but it does gen old.where you hunting. What part of the state.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2016)

I want to say the rut was in late Oct to  Mid Nov. I lived around Manhattan and I hunted on Fort Riley and back then it was only like a two. Week season. I did not bow hunt.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 3, 2016)

Depends on the dates...moon...weather etc etc.  I think you'll have more pre-rut activity...more active bucks...but I think it will be the younger bucks really moving and the older ones will be later in the week.  I honestly think the best dates are around the 8-15th.

But...like Curtis said...the weather can be anything.  If you want, look at the LFTT threads that myself, Curtis and Huntinfool have done the last 6 years.  You'll see the dates and the weather for Kansas and what we killed.  We've had more success over the last 3 years as I think we're starting to get a better feel for the farm we hunt and where the deer are traveling.

As far as the wind...it's always windy in Kansas.  If you're hunting a week, you'll have wind that is 25-30 mph with gusts in the 40s.  It's Kansas...and Dorothy wasn't swept up in a 10mph windstorm.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 3, 2016)

I have not hunted Kansas but keep in mind the rut can vary from property to property. I've hunted one tract in Illinois that would be void of activity on Nov2-3, move to another tract just down the rd and it would be on fire. I always like Nov 6-12 th in Mid West year in and year out


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 3, 2016)

I want to say it's Lyons, KS is what the guy told me. It would also be the first full week of November so the 5th-11th. Do most of y'all try and do all day sits or hunt till late morning come out for an hour or so and go back in or does it just depend on movement? From what I've been told it's a very low pressure farm that this guy and his brother have leased for the past three seasons and his brother already knows he can't go next year and has invited me free of charge.

I'm tickled to just go and to get to hunt out of Georgia everything that happens will just be icing on the cake but want to make the best of it. I'm slowly looking online but how hard is it to get drawn for an archery tag?


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 3, 2016)

deerbandit said:


> I want to say it's Lyons, KS is what the guy told me. It would also be the first full week of November so the 5th-11th. Do most of y'all try and do all day sits or hunt till late morning come out for an hour or so and go back in or does it just depend on movement? From what I've been told it's a very low pressure farm that this guy and his brother have leased for the past three seasons and his brother already knows he can't go next year and has invited me free of charge.
> 
> I'm tickled to just go and to get to hunt out of Georgia everything that happens will just be icing on the cake but want to make the best of it. I'm slowly looking online but how hard is it to get drawn for an archery tag?




Do it.

Those dates are good dates....and you can't beat the price.  Visit the Kansas DWPT webpage (ksoutdoors.com) and find the unit you'll be hunting.  You pick that unit along with one neighboring unit when you put in for the draw (think this is in April).  Look at your unit...and if it is tough to get drawn in that unit, find a neighboring unit that has additional tags and put in for that unit (plus your unit) to hunt.  It's $500...and usually, if you put in in April you're drawn.  Leftover tags go on sale in June (or maybe it's May for the first go around and July for leftovers)....can't remember.

Get ready for a long drive (1000 miles for where we go), make sure you bring some wind proof clothes and some good binos for glassing those open fields and be ready to see some big deer.  You'll love it.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 4, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Do it.
> 
> Those dates are good dates....and you can't beat the price.  Visit the Kansas DWPT webpage (ksoutdoors.com) and find the unit you'll be hunting.  You pick that unit along with one neighboring unit when you put in for the draw (think this is in April).  Look at your unit...and if it is tough to get drawn in that unit, find a neighboring unit that has additional tags and put in for that unit (plus your unit) to hunt.  It's $500...and usually, if you put in in April you're drawn.  Leftover tags go on sale in June (or maybe it's May for the first go around and July for leftovers)....can't remember.
> 
> Get ready for a long drive (1000 miles for where we go), make sure you bring some wind proof clothes and some good binos for glassing those open fields and be ready to see some big deer.  You'll love it.



What do you recommend as far as a mid layer or outter layer for wind proof clothing?


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 4, 2016)

deerbandit said:


> What do you recommend as far as a mid layer or outter layer for wind proof clothing?



I have the Redhead CWS pants that are water/windproof and a UA windproof/waterproof fleece jacket...think it's the Ayton model.  Then, under it, depending on temps...thermals, regular BDU pants and a UA coldweather gear mock turtle.  In 2014, it was crazy cold and windy, so I did buy a Milwaukee tools battery operated jacket that has heater in it.  Since then, it's been warm...go figure.

Glove liners, muff and some decent gloves really help as well.  Also, I bought sock liners and merino wool socks to go in insulated rubber boots.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

Since your trip is essentially free for the hunting part take the opportunity to buy you some good gear. Don't let a few hundred bucks cause you to be miserable. I always go the first full week as we have to be off our farm before pheasant season starts. As said above plan for varying weather and wind!!! Call and Rattle and glass!!!  Have fun and enjoy !!


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 5, 2016)

If you enjoy hunting in Georgia, do not go to Kansas. I wish I had listened, I've been the past three years now.  You should see a little bit of everything the week you are going.  Pre rut behavior as well as chasing and maybe even see some bucks locked down.  All calling methods can and will work on most deer depending on the situation.  Take the advice of others and spend some money on high quality clothing.  Buy multiple sets of varying weights of base layers and adjust from there.  For windproof, I use a breathable rain jacket and throw it on over everything on the really bad days.  Also take two pair of muck boots and a peet dryer.  Wear one pair in the morning, swapping as you come back in and throw the wet pair on the dryer.   You would be surprised the difference dry boots can make.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 5, 2016)

Agree with all of the above.  I do want to say, though, that you also need to be prepared for lots of hours of seeing nothing.  The deer out there are enormous and, if the bucks live to be 3.5 every single one of them will be P&Y or better.  But it's not like there's just a steady stream of giant bucks coming by from dawn to dusk.  

The bucks you see will be much much bigger than what you would normally see here.  But you might see them 500 yards across a giant corn field.  BUT....you might see them at 20 yards and THAT is the magic.  It's a beautiful place to hunt and there are giants there.  You'll have a blast, especially when that first huge buck makes an appearance.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 5, 2016)

Huntinfool said:


> Agree with all of the above.  I do want to say, though, that you also need to be prepared for lots of hours of seeing nothing.  The deer out there are enormous and, if the bucks live to be 3.5 every single one of them will be P&Y or better.  But it's not like there's just a steady stream of giant bucks coming by from dawn to dusk.
> 
> The bucks you see will be much much bigger than what you would normally see here.  But you might see them 500 yards across a giant corn field.  BUT....you might see them at 20 yards and THAT is the magic.  It's a beautiful place to hunt and there are giants there.  You'll have a blast, especially when that first huge buck makes an appearance.



I would rather see 10 deer in Kansas than 50 in Georgia. I legitimately think your chances of one of those 10 being a giant are higher and I hunt some pretty good properties here.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I would rather see 10 deer in Kansas than 50 in Georgia. I legitimately think your chances of one of those 10 being a giant are higher and I hunt some pretty good properties here.



I agree, and tell people here in GA that i would give up my entire Ga season for a week of KS in November. I don't know that i have ever had a sit in KS without seeing a single deer after 5 yrs. Granted they may be several hundred yards away, but it's still a deer.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 5, 2016)

Buy you some Cabelas Wooltimate with wind shear. I am sure there are lots of other great brand names out there but when you look at the prices I do not think the Cabelas brand can be beat.

I really hope Bass Pro doesn't mess it up.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 5, 2016)

X2 on Wooltimate

I rarely wear mine - occasionally in Illinois if it is cold and windy, I put it on. 

Hands, feet and head are key, too. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## rutnbuk (Dec 5, 2016)

Have fun, but manage your expectations.  Kansas is the land of the giants no doubt- but they also have spikes and four pointers. The "possibility" at a monster is worth the drive, money and trouble.  However, this fellar has never let Kansas or the Midwest states change his love of chasing Georgia Deer. But as others have said- the cold is something out there when the wind picks up- the first year I went- I literally wore everything I brought one morning- lol. Good luck.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 28, 2016)

Can one of the guys who mentioned wooltimate tell me the difference between the Cabelas Wooltimate and the Outfitter Berber Fleece with 4most wind shear?


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 28, 2016)

I just got me one piece of the Outfitter Berber Fleece last week. I think, not sure, that the Wooltimate will be a little warmer. The Berber Fleece didn't feel as heavy but is quiet comfortable. I think you will be happy with either.

My Wooltimate is about 6 years old. Unlike a lot of people, I wear mine all of the time. ( when I'm hunting) If it's below about 50 I just roll with a t shirt and put the Wooltimate on when I get to the stand. It's nice stuff.


----------



## mike1225 (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks like you will be in unit 4 or 5. Take plenty of warm clothes. The wind will be blowing!


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 28, 2016)

The Wooltimate line of clothes from Cabelas has to be the most underrated and undervalued line there is.  I have the pants and the vest, and typically just wear them when its under 35.  Get the goosedown muff to go with it and you're set.  Its on sale now too.


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 28, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> The Wooltimate line of clothes from Cabelas has to be the most underrated and undervalued line there is.  I have the pants and the vest, and typically just wear them when its under 35.  Get the goosedown muff to go with it and you're set.  Its on sale now too.



That is the main reason I looking hard right now and then in the bargin cave they have the Outfitter Berber Fleece so it threw another curve ball toward me. 

I already have the Cabelas ECWS thermal base layer. Just needing the outer layer for the really cold and the wind. Trying to stay away from to much bulk though.


----------



## South Man (Dec 29, 2016)

I want to go next year-who has room for a 52 year old fellow long overdue???? I don't smell to bad. lol


----------

